# Phenix X9 in Chronarch colors



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is a Phenix X9 cut down to 6'9" for a friend of mine. He wanted it to match his new Chronarch. The new ones are black and white, easy enough, but it's pearl black and pearl white. So I mixed in just a touch of twilight pearl Bullard pigment to one of the coats of finish. The pictures don't do it justice, it really lights up in the sun. The white is Gudebrod NCP white. The pearl pigment on top of it really changes it. Ended up being pretty close, much better than metallics would have been. He wanted the grip to match one of his factory rods but in cork instead. Glued it up and turned it down for a good match. The guides are Fuji titanium sics. Starting with the KW's, KB belly guides, KT4 runners, and their new micro tip. I added my little piece of abalone, there again my photography skills are terrible, it's loaded with color. And, a couple Jim Trelikes olive branchs in the split grip just because. Enjoy it Mike.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, Congrats!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Well done man! That's a perfect match and the branches look very slick.


----------



## VinceB (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks Awesome! Great match.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, Great Work


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks great, I understand what you mean about the pics. I have had the same problem getting decent shots to upload for posting. It's an art in itself. I'm sure your friend will be very happy, I know I would.... beautiful!


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Clean as a whistle and smooth as silk. Good stuff Jay!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome job Jay.


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

Really, really like the pearl effect!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Sharp, sharp, sharp Jay! Beautiful work... grips, threadwork, AND finish.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys, it means a lot.


----------



## sabine lake flounder #er (Nov 25, 2011)

Guys this rod is beautiful. Jay really exceeded my expectations. The rod is really light and sensitive. Jay outdid hisself on this build. Needless to say when I get another I'll be calling jay. Thanks again for the beautiful pole man.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Glad you like it brother. Now, how about some photographic proof that the rod works?


----------



## sabine lake flounder #er (Nov 25, 2011)

I was suppose to go today bit my fatherly duties call with my sons school I will post some Friday that's a promise.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

LIKE!!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Goags said:


> Sharp, sharp, sharp Jay! Beautiful work... grips, threadwork, AND finish.


X2


----------

